# DB zugriff mit MS SQL



## beso (12. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe Probleme bei der Transaktion mit MS SQL 2000 und VB2005. 
Wenn ich  Daten auf eine DB speichern möchte bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen… unter Access DB funktioniert das ganze. 

Und zwar möchte ich den IsolationLevel auf adXactReadCommitted setzten. Der ist momentan adXactCursorStability und ich denke das der Fehler darin liegt. Ich habe einen ConnectnStr der sieht so aus: 

rConnectnStr=“ Provider=MSDASQL.1;Persist Security Info=True;Password=%s;User ID=%s;Data Source=%s;Mode=Read|Write;Connect Timeout=20”

wie kann ich den IsolationLevel=adXactReadCommitted setzen ? 

mein versuch
Db As New ADODB.Connection
Db.IsolationLevel = ADODB.IsolationLevelEnum.adXactReadCommitted
Funktioniert nicht!

IsolationLevel bleibt immmer noch gleich: adXactCursorStability
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## beso (12. April 2006)

ok hab herausgefunden das 
adXactReadCommitted eigendlich das gleiche ist wie adXactCursorStability ist.  
( Kann festgelegte Änderungen in anderen transactions ansehen) 

Problem besteht noch:
 Wenn ich einen wert  in der DB setzte funktioniert dies beim ersten Mal manchmal beim 2mal auch beim 3-mal bekomme ich eine Ausnahmefehler: 
System.Runtime.InteropServices.COMException…

Fenstermeldung: 
Mehrfache Recordset sind bei einer Transaktion mit diesem Cursortyp nicht möglich. Ändern sie den Cursortyp, führen Sie die Transaktion aus, oder schlie?en sie eines der Recordsets. 

Kann mir jetzt jemand Helfen ? Ist mein erstes Projekt mit DB und kenne mich nur teilweise aus. Wieso funktioniert das ganze mit Access DB und mit MSSql2000 nicht ?


----------



## Ilona85 (22. April 2006)

Hallo, kenn mich zwar mit vb auch ned gut aus und brauch dauernd Hilfe, aber dein Problem kommt mir bekannt vor.. Auf welchen Cursortype hast du denn das verwendete Recordset gesetzt? falls du's noch nicht versucht hast, probiers mal mit:
rs.Cursortype = adOpenKeyset
und den recordset locktype auf rs.locktype = adlockoptimistic, oder wenn du mehrere recordsets gleichzeitig verwendest rs.locktype = adlockbatchoptimistic 
lg, ilona


----------

